# Foodsaver vacuum sealers on super sale (70% off!)



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

These are even better buys than when I bought my new one last year!!!!

Regular $300, marked down to $90 (with extras!).








Note: The one above says $299.99 on their site, but if you click "BUY NOW", it goes into your shopping cart as $89.99.

Like it says, "Discount applied at checkout".

Link to Foodsaver Home:

http://www.foodsaver.com/product.as...EEE&utm_campaign=W1FEEEE&utm_source=MainImage

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy cow!

I feel like buying one even though I don't need it!

What a deal!


----------



## tlcase (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow...thanks for the heads up! Just ordered one. Merry Christmas to me:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Couldn't help myself, I bought one too!

Now I have 2 identical models.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bear...   "Your The Bear"..   just ordered me one too..  Thinking Todd might wanna see this..  he was wanting to buy one too


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Couldn't help myself, I bought one too!
> 
> Now I have 2 identical models.


LOL---I was seriously thinking about getting another one for a back-up too!!!!

But I don't think I could float that by Mrs Bear............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

You know Bear I have been wanting to order another marinating dish & this package comes with one, also includes 2 rolls of bags + a bunch of pre-made bags. It's almost like getting the vac sealer for nothing. Oh and free shipping too! I bought mine a couple of years ago when this model came out & I bet I paid $299 for it.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

I showed it to santa lets hope.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> You know Bear I have been wanting to order another marinating dish & this package comes with one, also includes 2 rolls of bags + a bunch of pre-made bags. It's almost like getting the vac sealer for nothing. Oh and free shipping too! I bought mine a couple of years ago when this model came out & I bet I paid $299 for it.




Don't torment me----I know it's an Awesome Deal!!!---We just ordered a new fridge for Christmas----Over $2,000. Our buying has ended for a long time, unless it's food.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's almost what my first brand new car cost me!!!! (1967 Dodge Coronet 440----$2753)

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Dang a $2000 fridge. Does it go to the store & stock itself up too?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang a $2000 fridge. Does it go to the store & stock itself up too?


LOL---It better!!!

We got tired of buying ones we weren't happy with---Probably out live me, and is only about 5 Amps.  Easy to run on a generator, since we seem to be in the dark around here a lot lately!!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

That is a great deal but I am saving for a new MES40...I just bought a new frig and mine was only $500.00...Did I miss something ????


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Roller said:


> That is a great deal but I am saving for a new MES40...I just bought a new frig and mine was only $500.00...Did I miss something ????




I think Bear's is big enough to feed a hungry bear all winter!


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

Al I hope it works off of Propane...lol


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 27, 2011)

Man that IS a great deal. Going to have to mull this one over. I think Bear got him one of those newfangled french door fridges!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Man that IS a great deal. Going to have to mull this one over. I think Bear got him one of those newfangled french door fridges!


LOL---Yup!

It isn't often both Mrs Bear & I fall in love with the same appliance, so at our age, we figured "the heck with it", and ordered it.

This is the one we ordered, but the sale is over now---It was $2,039 when I ordered it---now it's back up to $2,399.

http://www.thegreatindoors.com/sams...tor-white-model-rfg297hdwp-xaa/p-04681092000P

Like a fridge we had years ago, our old one is noisy & is using about $20 worth of extra electricity per month.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 27, 2011)

I am hoping they put the game one on sale - we had that model for years and it is the best one I have ever used and has the built in roll holder. 

This one looks good. I have all the marinating jars already.  

Sounds like a Bear of a fridge


----------



## sound1 (Nov 28, 2011)

THX Bear, Ordered two for my kids.

Congrats on the newfangled fridge.


----------



## tlcase (Nov 28, 2011)

Out of stock as of an hour or so ago.


----------



## big twig (Nov 28, 2011)

Of course I miss out on a deal like that for something I need so bad 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (not like I have the $ right this second anyway. I hate being broke on cyber monday). Well, maybe next time


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm glad a lot of you got a good deal here.

Sorry about those who missed out.

I wish I could have gotten a back-up, but I'm drained at the moment, and for awhile!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine arrived today...    Saaaa Weeeeet...   thanks for the heads up Bear


----------

